# Alpha, Beta Characteristics



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

not really understanding to much about this....
Please shed some light for me peeps

p.s....Thanks guys and gals!!!:toast:


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Watch a few movies about wolves.

"The Grey" would be a good start.

The movie sucked but it will answer your question.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

When I talk about alpha/beta this is pretty much what I'm talking about:

Alpha and Beta Male Traits | Married Man Sex Life

http://marriedmansexlife.com/category/alpha-and-beta-male-traits/


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I will give you my perspective and actually start with my conclusion.

I think the mix of Alpha and Beta I wish to have is like that of a Fireman. BTW this is how I define a "Gentleman". Not that all Firemen are gentlemen ... LOL. Someone who pure Alphas would not mess with as it would not serve their agenda. Because they have more than one skill.

Someone who cares enough to risk his life to save another and yet also has the balls to actually do it.

As it pertains to women in general if a guy is providing you with oxytocin is using his Beta traits. If you are getting dopamine it is his Alpha traits. You need both of these in some mix.

So the guy at home watching the kids while his wife is out partying is extreme Beta.

The Alpha is out for whatver he can get. So he may be partying with the Beta guys wife. 

I think both guys are losers for different reasons.

So the key is having the right blend of these traits.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

well my boyfriend is both of those.

i thought it one or the other but now i have an idea of it.

good web share. thanks!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the ideal is to have qualities from both sides of it.

If a man is ALL alpha, then he's pretty rude and aggressive and not someone i'd want to be around. If he was all beta, he'd be spineless and ' yes dear' man. Ew.

A good mix is good.

Just like I'm 1/2 betch and 1/2 sweetheart. If I was 100% of either of those, my husband would not be interested.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

bkaydezz said:


> well my boyfriend is both of those.
> 
> i thought it one or the other but now i have an idea of it.
> 
> good web share. thanks!


When most of us tell guys to be more Alpha it is because we feel that the balance is off with them and causing them problems. Not a whole lot of pure Alphas come her and ask for advice. However we do tell some guys to increase the Beta stuff as well.

Some guys have too little of either. They ignore their wives and just play video games and don't help with anything.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I think the ideal is to have qualities from both sides of it.
> 
> If a man is ALL alpha, then he's pretty rude and aggressive and not someone i'd want to be around. If he was all beta, he'd be spineless and ' yes dear' man. Ew.
> 
> ...


I'm convinced that you're only 25/75.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Beta guy says, "Gee, honey, I don't know. Where do you want to go to dinner? Whatever you say is fine with me."

Alpha guy tells you where he's going to take you to dinner. Then, he punches out the waiter, and nails the hostess in the bathroom.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> Beta guy says, "Gee, honey, I don't know. Where do you want to go to dinner? Whatever you say is fine with me."
> 
> Alpha guy tells you where he's going to take you to dinner. Then, he punches out the waiter, and nails the hostess in the bathroom.


:lol:

I am convinced that the first one is my stbxh and the second one is my daughter's father. I would love to meet a mix of the two.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

yea my honey is definately more alpha if we talk about an all the time bases.
but he carrys the beta traits at the appropriate times.


----------

